# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  How do you keep a lucid dream going? How do you make it last longer?

## Danieldavid

Every time I have a lucid dream, it seems to end just as I am beginning to do what I really wanted to do in the dream. It's like I am having a regular dream, then I realize it's a lucid dream. By the time I realize it's a lucid dream, there's not enough time left to do all that I wanted. Then I try to resist waking up, but it doesn't work. Then I try to fall back to sleep. If I manage to fall back asleep, I never get to continue the same dream, it's always a new dream. I try to revisit the scenario that I wanted, but I end up in another dream. How can I keep the dream going longer?
How can I revisit the same dreams? ::banana::

----------


## lotsofface

Stay Calm. Don't do anything drastic. BEWARE OF FALSE AWAKENINGS!! These dreams might seem like they're ending but they might not be.

In terms of revisitng the same dream, just spin around then once your vision is blurred or gone to black, try to imagine the scenario very vividly. Good luck!

----------


## StonedApe

Focus on your surroundings. The sensations that you associate with them. Even if the dream fades stay with the sensations, the way things feel, like the way it feels to walk, the texture of things, etc.

----------


## mattbrox

There's a tutorial *here* that teaches you how to prolong dreams. You can revisit a dream right after you've left it by attempting to *DEILD*. Hope this helps!

----------


## NrElAx

Yea right when you become lucid, you should focus on all your senses.Just take like 30 seconds to use your sense of touch, sight, hearing, taste, and smell. Its not always easy using your sense of taste though. Do what I did when I became lucid next to a tree, chew on the bark. Then I woke up into a FA and took the bark out of my mouth and just book it on my floor like nothing was wrong hahah.

----------


## mcwillis

Regular palpation and peering is often necessary and for some people essential. I have had DILD's in the past that lasted about half an hour without having any knowledge of deepening and maintaing techniques.

Immediately entering a lucid spend ten seconds looking at objects at a close range of a few inches. And at the same time feeling the tactile sensations of the textures of these objects. Ideally spend no more than a second on an object. This will immediately deepen and stabilise the lucid. Keep doing it regularly to maintain and thus extend the length of the lucid.

----------


## dakotahnok

*Look in the wiki under user articles.*

----------

